# oh no! what a morning!



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Grr, first nightmare inside with Pixel today. Got up at the crack of dawn as normal to let her out the cage, extra early as I needed to walk her this morning before work as hubby couldn't do it as usual.

Was in the bathroom and heard her come upstairs (we have a stair gate but she can fit through the bars and recently has started coming upstairs if we are away from her for too long) Hubby sent her straight back down with a frim no and went back to bed. Minutes later I hear her coming upstairs again and a horrified cry from my hubby.

I rush out to find a poo mark all over our lovely, expensive, less than a year old oatmeal carpet. Pixel has been to the loo outside and had not finished properly. She then jumped on the bed and smeared it on the bed covers. Hubby was cleaning the carpet at 6.30am this morning, I was bathing the dog to get it off, washing the floors as she'd smeared it all over the kitchen and hall, fortunately the hall is wooden floorboards and the kitchen is tiled. 

Then rush, rush, rush to walk the dog, get ready and have breakfast to leave by 7.30am.

Thought it was only a matter of time before our new carpets were no longer spotless! I intend to nip this little habit of going upstairs in the bud.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh no! I must apologise but I was laughing when I read this , but I can imagine I would feel trying to clear poo up at that time of the morning! Thankfully the most I had to do was clear out a messy crate tray! Time for a different stairgate maybe? Hope your carpet survived!  x


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

carpet is fine actually, you cannot see it at all as we got it early. Yeah, I can see the funny side but it was manic when it happened. 
Now she keeps going upstairs too which is not good now winter is coming. She was so good at it before, definately at the dreaded 5/6 months stage.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Do you have any of that spray that deters them from re-messing in the home? It might be worth getting some. 

We have had the same issue with Daisy when she was a bit younger, she seemed to like peeing in my youngest daughter's bedroom! She would nip up and do it so quick we didn't realise that she had done it! The worse time was when I was reading Lizzie her bedtime story, Daisy sneaked upstairs, threw up on Lizzie's beanbag and carpet and then started to eat it again!  What made it worse was I had just fed her green tripe which is officially the smelliest thing in the whole world!  :huh:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

weve never had a stair gate but ive been trying to teach my children and husband LOL to shut their bedroom doors so even if he gets up there he cant get into anyones room.

However Buddy has had a couple of accidents up there one in the bathroom (tiles on the floor phew!) Then one yesterday on my cream bedroom carpet and like Sarah said Buddy was also very sneaky he was only up there for 2 mins and someone (husband prob) had left the door open so it was as if he ran straight up there did a wee then ran back out again!!!

Dont know what i would of done had it been a poo,actually thank god it was on our bedroom carpet we have coir matting everywhere else and liquid stains it and you cant dab it out and you cant use carpet cleaner on it nightmare!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't mind Millie coming upstairs. Decided from the word go that she was wasn't a moulting dog that it wouldn't bother me. She actually sleeps on the hallway landing outside out bedroom door.

I know my son keeps his door open in the hope that she will join him in the night.

We are about to recarpet upstairs and my worry is if she has an accident in the night and does poop all over the carpet 

Glad your carpet survived to live another day


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

If you're re-carpeting I would train the dog to stay downstairs. As the stain has come out but from previous experience any dirt and dust then gets attracted to that area and it does show up over time. Now winter is coming I reckon it will be hard to monitor her if she was wet or dirty paws or tummy. 

She's been up again since I've been home from work, naughty dog. She was told off by angry mummy and shut away. I am hoping to nip this trick in the bud.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is quite wee, but can't get through bars of our stairgate - might be worth investing in a new one?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just to cheer you up Buddys just dashed upstairs and done a poo on my cream carpet in same place he did a wee the other day!!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Naughty Buddy!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Think you have all finally put me off even THINKING about a new puppy Brought it all back to me - Yeeugh. Love 'em, but glad ours is past that bit.


----------

